# Suche 5.1 AVR bis ca. 200€



## Sesambrötchen (26. Februar 2013)

*Suche 5.1 AVR bis ca. 200€*

Hallo,

ab mir meine Anlage leider kaputt gegangen ist suche ich einen neuen 5.1 AV-Receiver.
Derzeit bin ich im besitz von einem Philips Heinkinosystem (HTS 3377)
Philips HTS 3377 5.1 Heimkinosystem schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Leider geht bei diesem system gar nichts mehr, und deswegen wollte ich mir einen gescheiten 5.1 Verstärker kaufen.
Die Lautsprecher von Philips wollte ich vorerst behalten, und im nachhinein in bessere Investieren.

Angeschlossen werden: PS3, XBox360, PC, und Fernseher. TV und evtl. PC mit Glasfaserkabel.

Da ich leider keine ahnung von der Materie habe frage ich hier.
Ich habe mir schon ein paar verstärker um die 200€ rausgesucht, evtl könnt ihr mir da helfen.

Der erste ist ein Pioneer VSX-422-K
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B007Y4CR1A/ref=noref?ie=UTF8&psc=1&s=home-theater

Zweiter ist ein Pioneer VSX-322-k
Pioneer VSX-322-K 5.1 AV-Receiver (3D, 4x HDMI, ARC, OSD) schwarz: Amazon.de: Heimkino, TV & Video

Dritter ist ein Denon AVR 1513
http://www.amazon.de/Denon-AV-Recei...OB0Q/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1361897819&sr=8-2


Oder würde auch ein 7.1 AVR mit nur 5 Lautsprechern gut Funktionieren?
Sony STR-DH520 7.1 Surround Receiver (4x HDMi Eingänge, 1x HDMI-Ausgang, 3D fähig) schwarz: Amazon.de: Heimkino, TV & Video

Ich weiß absolut was ich Kaufen soll, oder welche marken auf dem Markt Qualitativ hochwertige Verstärker produzieren.
Evtl. habt ihr noch irgendwelche Vorschläge.

Im voraus schonmal vielen Dank für die Hilfe


----------



## Herbboy (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Suche 5.1 AVR bis ca. 200€*

Haben die Boxen denn "nackte" Kabelenden? Wenn nein, dann wird das nix. 


Ansonsten würd ich den Denon nehmen.


----------



## xThommy92 (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Suche 5.1 AVR bis ca. 200€*

Ich kann mich von meinem Arbeitskollegen erinnern das das Set "HTS 3377" so ne spezielle Buchse hat also Weib und Männlein nicht so wie bei einer gewöhnliche Anlage wo man das Blanke draht verdrillt und reinschraubt bzw. reinquetscht....


Ich besitze die VSX-921 mit dem ganzen Schnick Schnack und bin ganz zufrieden! Das ist ne 7.1 Anlage mit 2 Zone wobei ich nur die 1. Zone verwende & 5 Boxen momentan hab 

Ich weiß nur das bei Pioneer pro Kanal x/watt ist also 5x 130 Watt sind... Ich weiß nicht wie es bei den anderen aussieht.
Meine sind ja 7x150W aufjedenfall haben die meine billig Logitech boxen weggefetz... wodurch meine anlage als ausging weil die boxen kaputt sind ^^ (Ob es bei deine HTS Boxen auch so ist weiß ich es nicht)


Meine Empfehlungen sind:

Pioneer
Yamaha
Canton

Billigware wären

Auna
Onkyo


----------



## Sesambrötchen (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Suche 5.1 AVR bis ca. 200€*

Die Boxen haben keine "Nackten" kabelenden, da ist so ein Stecker dran. Sollte aber recht fix entfernbar sein. 
Das einzige was ich noch machen müsste, wäre ein Chinch stecker an ddas Subwooferkabel zu löten.

Weswegen würdest du mir denn zum Denon raten, und nicht z.B. zu einem von Pioneer?


----------



## Herbboy (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Suche 5.1 AVR bis ca. 200€*

Solche Boxen sind aber nicht dazu geeignet, die einfach an einen richtigen Verstärker/Receiver dranzumachen. Das passt meines Wissens nicht in Sachen Leistung und Strom zueinander, da kann evlt sogar was bei kaputtgehen. Da reicht es nicht, einfach nur den Stecker wegzumachen. 


Haben die Boxen bzw. der Subwoofer denn einen eigenen Stromanschluss? SInd die Boxen am Sub oder am "Receiver" angeschlossen?


----------



## Sesambrötchen (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Suche 5.1 AVR bis ca. 200€*

Die Boxen haben keinen eigenen Stromanschluss. Die sind direkt am Receiver angeschlossen nur eben mit diesem Stecksystem, zur einfacheren verkabelung.


----------



## Supeq (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Suche 5.1 AVR bis ca. 200€*

Würd auch einen der beiden PIO´s nehmen^^


----------



## Sesambrötchen (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Suche 5.1 AVR bis ca. 200€*

Jetzt weißich garnicht mehr was ich nehmen soll -.-"

Also meint ihr, dass sich die Receiver technisch nicht sehr voneinander unterscheiden, und ich kann rein nach Anschlussmöglichkeiten und Optik wählen?

Wie ist es denn mit einem 7.1 System? Bemerkt man die 2 Fehlenden Lautsprecher?

Und macht die Automatische Klangkonfiguration mit einem Mikrofon sinn, oder ist das eher ein feature, dass man nicht wirklich benötigt?


----------



## Supeq (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Suche 5.1 AVR bis ca. 200€*



Sesambrötchen schrieb:


> Jetzt weißich garnicht mehr was ich nehmen soll -.-"
> 
> Also meint ihr, dass sich die Receiver technisch nicht sehr voneinander unterscheiden, und ich kann rein nach Anschlussmöglichkeiten und Optik wählen?
> 
> ...


 
Das mit den 5 Boxen am 7.1 Receiver ist kein Problem. Allerdings kenne ich den von dir genannten Sony von einem Kumpel, der Sound ist okay aber die Konfiguration ist komplizierter als bei der Konkurrenz.

Und die Sache mit dem Mikro macht schon Sinn, das bieten ja afaik auch alle von dir genannten Receiver an !? Ist ne Sache von 2 Minuten ^^


----------



## Herbboy (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Suche 5.1 AVR bis ca. 200€*

Von Sony halte ich nich so viel, die haben viel "Zeug" pro Euro, klingen dann aber nicht so gut. Und dass der bei DEM Preis theoretisch sogar 7.1 bietet, unterstreicht das ganze nur. Denon ist halt gut, Pioneer wäre aber auch okay.


----------



## Sesambrötchen (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Suche 5.1 AVR bis ca. 200€*

Nun gut, dann werde ich den Pioneer VSX-422-K nehmen.

Nur der Subwoofer macht mir iwie sorgen...
Hab gerade gelesen, dass man einen Aktiven Subwoofer benötigt. Meiner ist aber nicht aktiv...
Kann man auch passive Subwoofer Problemlos an den Receiver klemmen?


----------



## Herbboy (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Suche 5.1 AVR bis ca. 200€*



Sesambrötchen schrieb:


> Nun gut, dann werde ich den Pioneer VSX-422-K nehmen.
> 
> Nur der Subwoofer macht mir iwie sorgen...
> Hab gerade gelesen, dass man einen Aktiven Subwoofer benötigt. Meiner ist aber nicht aktiv...
> Kann man auch passive Subwoofer Problemlos an den Receiver klemmen?


 
Es gitb Receiver, an die auch passive Subs können, aber die sind AFAIK ein gutes Stück teurer. Ansonsten geht das nur über Umwege: man kann den Sub an die Anschlüsse für Front mit anschließen, ABER dann musst Du den Receiver so einstellen, als wäre kein Sub angeschlossen, weil der Bass ansonsten nur am Sub-Ausgang rauskommen würde und man dann logischerweise keinen Bass hätte, weil ja am Sub-Out nix angeschlossen ist. Du musst also quasi auf "5.0" stellen, da wird der Bass dann auf alle 5 Boxen verteilt und ist auch an den Anschlüssen für "Front" verfügbar. Wenn Du den Sub dann mit an "Front" anschließt, kriegt der Sub also den Bass ab, aber auch alle anderen Töne ab, die auch die Frontboxen spielen sollen, und die Frontboxen wiederum bekommen auch den kompletten Bass ab. 

Das ist also alles andere als optimal, FALLS es überhaupt technisch geht (keine Ahnung - nicht dass es da zu nem Kurzen oder Überlast kommt oder so....) 


Und der Sub ist vlt aber doch aktiv, bekommt den Strom dann aber über das Kabel der jetzigen "Anlage" - dann hast Du aber zwei neue Probleme: 1) wird der Sub dann evlt gar nicht laufen, weil er zu wenig Strom bekommt und 2) wenn Du den Stecker des Subs abmachst, weißt Du nicht, welches der im "Hauptkabel" vorhandenen Kabel für den Strom und welches für den Ton gedacht ist ^^


is eben kurz gesagt alles Mist mit diesen doofen Komplettanlagen, ich rate von so was seit Jahren immer ab, außer man nimmt in Kauf, dass man WENN mal was kaputtgeht quasi die gesamte Anlage nicht mehr brauchen kann oder es nur über Umwege vielleicht geht...


----------



## Sesambrötchen (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Suche 5.1 AVR bis ca. 200€*

Dann werd ich mal versuchen den Subwoofer mit den Frontboxen zusammen anzuschließen, im nachhinein kann man ja immernoch einen Aktiven kaufen...

Und eine Kompaktanlage werd ich mir mit sicherheit auch nie wieder kaufen. 
Kaum Anschlussmöglichkeiten, keine Feineinstellungen für den Sound vorhanden, komische Stecker, etc...

Ich hoffe mal, dass mir der neue Receiver mehr Freude bereiten wird.

Vielen dank für die Hilfe!


----------



## Herbboy (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Suche 5.1 AVR bis ca. 200€*

Ich hoffe eher, das Dir da nix durchbrennt... ich weiß echt nicht, ob das alles so überhaupt klappen kann.


----------



## Sesambrötchen (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Suche 5.1 AVR bis ca. 200€*

Meinst du denn der Receiver kann dadurch irgendwelchen Schaden nehmen?
Wenn die Boxen durchbrennen wäre ja halb so wild...


----------



## Zappaesk (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Suche 5.1 AVR bis ca. 200€*

Den Sub würde ich nicht parallel zu den Haupt LS anschließen. Zum einen weil die Impedanz, die deine Anlage sieht dadurch in den Keller geht und ich meine Hand für die Stabilität der Endstufen in so ner Komplettanlage nicht ins Feuer legen würde. Zum Anderen und das ist noch entscheidender, wie willst du einen Subwoofer an 2 Anschlüsse anschließen? Dazu musst du zuerst die aus den beiden Signalen (Stereo) eine Monosumme bilden. Das geht zwar, aber ist mMn den Aufwand nicht wert!

Funktionieren würde es, wenn du den Sub an eine Endstufe anschließt und diese an den Subout des AVRs. Allerdings ist auch da der Aufwand (wenn du nicht grad ne Endstufe rumstehen hast) in keinster Weise gerechtfertigt.

D.h. den passiveb Sub wirst du eher nicht an den AVR anschließen können.

Alternativ kannst du einen aktiven Sub kaufen oder auch bauen. Letzteres ist ab ca. 150€ (mit 10"-12" Woofer) möglich und vom P/L Verhältnis einem Fertigwoofer haushoch überlegen!


----------



## Sesambrötchen (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Suche 5.1 AVR bis ca. 200€*



> Funktionieren würde es, wenn du den Sub an eine Endstufe anschließt und  diese an den Subout des AVRs. Allerdings ist auch da der Aufwand (wenn  du nicht grad ne Endstufe rumstehen hast) in keinster Weise  gerechtfertigt.



Also eine Endstufe hab ich noch im Keller liegen  Möchte mir aber nicht umbedingt was zusammenpfuschen...

KAnnst du mir denn einen guten (günstigen) Sub empfehlen, oder mir einen Link zu einem Bausatz schicken?


----------



## Zappaesk (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Suche 5.1 AVR bis ca. 200€*

Einen günstigen Sub zum kaufen kann ich dir nicht empfehlen. Aber Bausätze habe ich ein paar:

- Strassacker, Komponenten: Lautsprecher, Frequenzweichen, Bauelemente (kann auch mit anderem Gehäuse gebaut werden)
- Strassacker, Komponenten: Lautsprecher, Frequenzweichen, Bauelemente
- Strassacker, Komponenten: Lautsprecher, Frequenzweichen, Bauelemente
- Strassacker, Komponenten: Lautsprecher, Frequenzweichen, Bauelemente

Wenns ein wenig teurer und dafür auch exotischer sein darf, dann Besipiele für Transmissionslinien Subwoofer (es muss ja nicht immer Bassreflex sein:

- Strassacker, Komponenten: Lautsprecher, Frequenzweichen, Bauelemente
- Strassacker, Komponenten: Lautsprecher, Frequenzweichen, Bauelemente

Ich hätte noch ein paar mehr, die ich empfehlen kann, aber dann wirds exotischer und evtl. auch teurer...


----------



## Supeq (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Suche 5.1 AVR bis ca. 200€*

Canton AS 85.2 SC Aktiver Bass-Reflex Subwoofer: Amazon.de: Elektronik kann man gut nehmen wenn man keine Lust auf basteln hat^^


----------



## Sesambrötchen (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Suche 5.1 AVR bis ca. 200€*

Oha, sind ja sehr teuer die Aktiven Sub´s -.-"

Und die Bausätze finde ich jetzt nicht so schön. Dann müsste ich auch noch in gutes Holz investieren, und ich wei nicht wie es dann Optisch aussehen wird.
Und 220€ finde ich auch sehr teuer für einen Subwoofer. Ich werde erstmal Probieren, ob ich meinen alten Sub zum Aktiven umbauen kann.
Wenn das nicht klappt, werd ich mir wohl einen Aktiven sub kaufen müssen...


----------



## Zappaesk (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Suche 5.1 AVR bis ca. 200€*

Teuer ist sehr relativ wie ich finde...

Du kannst den alten Sub vermutlich mittels eines Aktivmoduls umbauen. Der Vorteil wäre, dass wenn du dich dann doch noch für den Selbstbau erwärmen kannst, dann brauchst du nicht noch eins extra zu kaufen. So ein Modul gibts ab ca. 80€ wenn ich mich nicht täusche.

Die Optik eines DIY Subwoofers ist komplett dem Bauer überlassen. je nach dessen Vorstellungen und Fähigkeiten kann da prinzipiell jede Optik entstehen. Das Holz für so einen Sub wird um die 20€ kosten, dazu ne Flasche Ponal express und je nach Wunsch Farbe, Furnier, (Kunst)Leder oder einfach nur Öl kommen auch noch drauf.


----------



## Supeq (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Suche 5.1 AVR bis ca. 200€*

Wollt ich grad sagen: Teuer sind 220€ nicht wirklich für nen Sub, das ist der Einsteigerbereich ^^


----------



## Herbboy (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Suche 5.1 AVR bis ca. 200€*



Supeq schrieb:


> Wollt ich grad sagen: Teuer sind 220€ nicht wirklich für nen Sub, das ist der Einsteigerbereich ^^



naja, Einsteigerbereich ist eher 100-150€. Aber 220€ ist trotzdem noch lange nicht teuer - es ist zwar für viele Leute sehr sehr viel Geld (ich schätze mal, dass selbst unter Gamern >50% der Leute Boxen für unter 50€ nutzen), aber für nen richtigen Sub noch nicht "teuer"


----------



## Sesambrötchen (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Suche 5.1 AVR bis ca. 200€*



> Die Optik eines DIY Subwoofers ist komplett dem Bauer überlassen. je  nach dessen Vorstellungen und Fähigkeiten kann da prinzipiell jede Optik  entstehen.



Das stimmt natürlich, nur habe ich leider  garkeine erfahrung mit dem Subwooferbau... Nicht dass ich im nachhinein  Geld ausgebe, und mir irgendwas zusammenbaue, das aussieht wie mist, und mies klingt... Dann doch lieber einen fertigen Kaufen.



> Wollt ich grad sagen: Teuer sind 220€ nicht wirklich für nen Sub, das ist der Einsteigerbereich ^^





> naja, Einsteigerbereich ist eher 100-150€. Aber 220€ ist trotzdem noch  lange nicht teuer - es ist zwar für viele Leute sehr sehr viel Geld (ich  schätze mal, dass selbst unter Gamern >50% der Leute Boxen für unter  50€ nutzen), aber für nen richtigen Sub noch nicht "teuer"



Ich als einsteiger finde diesen Preis schon recht  Teuer, meine komplette alte Anlage hat um die 250€ gekostet ( welche  aber auch ziemlicher mist war...).
Solange man Qualität für den Preis bekommt, und damit lange Zeit glücklich ist, ist das wirklich nicht Teuer.


----------



## Zappaesk (1. März 2013)

*AW: Suche 5.1 AVR bis ca. 200€*

Viel Erfahrung braucht man nicht um einen Subwoofer zusammenzubauen. 6 Bretter miteinander verleimen, Öffnungen für das Chassis und das Subwoofermodul reinmachen, anstreichen fertig... Ist kein Hexenwerk und klanglich wird ein DIY Sub wie ich ihn verlinkt habe so nen EInsteigersub von Canton ziemlich nass machen. Aber das ist deine Entscheidung, die ich dir nicht abnehmen kann und will.

Zum Preis: Eines sprichst du schon an, wenn du vernünftige Komponenten hast, dann halten die auch lange. Bei Hifi handelt es sich ja nicht um eine Grafikkarte oder einen Prozessor, der schneller veraltet als man ihn einbauen kann. Nicht, dass es da keine Fortschritte gibt, aber mit einer vernünftigen Anlage insbesondere Boxen kann man auch in 10 oder 15 oder 20 Jahren noch die dann erhältliche Software abspielen!

Einzig ein AVR dürfte nicht so lange halten, nicht weil er unbedngt kaputt geht, sondern, weil es bis dahin neue Standards, Schnittstellen und Formate gibt, die heute noch gar nicht bekannt sind und sich normalerweise auch nicht nachrüsten lassen.


----------



## Sesambrötchen (1. März 2013)

*AW: Suche 5.1 AVR bis ca. 200€*

Braucht man denn irgendwelches Spezialwerkzeug zum Sub bauen?
Also Stichsäge, Bohrmaschine, Dremel hab ich wohl. Bretter kann man ja im Baumarkt zusägen lassen.

Irgendwie reizt es mich ja schon einen Sub selbst zu Bauen.


----------



## Bier (1. März 2013)

Nö. Viel mehr brauchst du gar nicht


----------



## Herbboy (1. März 2013)

*AW: Suche 5.1 AVR bis ca. 200€*

Also, mit meiner Bosch-Stichsäge könnte ich nie im Leben saubere gerade Kanten schneiden oder gar ein sauberes rundes Loch - da müsste ich stundenlang "nachschleifen", um das ordentlich hinzukriegen. ICH würde mir das alles im Baumarkt komplett zuschneiden lassen, die machen AFAIK auch runde Löcher, was dann halt ein paar Euro kostet (der normale Zuschnitt von Brettern ist idR kostenlos).

Wenn man für "innen" was sägen muss, ist das natürlich nicht so tragisch, oder wenn man zB "hinten" eine Öffnung für die Anschlüsse usw. machen muss. UNd das eigentliche Zusammenbauen ist dann echt nicht schwer. Ich hab zwar noch keine Boxen selber gemacht, aber zB mein TV-Rack, siehe Bild.


----------



## Zappaesk (1. März 2013)

*AW: Suche 5.1 AVR bis ca. 200€*

Lötkolben ist auch hilfreich.

Ansonsten kann man - wenn man denn hat - eine Oberfräse (u.a. zum bündigen Versenken des Chassis in der Schallwand), Band-, Schwingschleifer und sonst noch so einiges verwenden. Je nachdem wie raffiniert man das Finish machen möchte.

Aber im Prinzip reicht eine Stichsäge, Leim, ne Bohrmaschine und wie gesagt der Lötkolben (hängt ein bißchen vom Bausatz ab).



Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, mit meiner Bosch-Stichsäge könnte ich nie im Leben saubere gerade Kanten schneiden oder gar ein sauberes rundes Loch - da müsste ich stundenlang "nachschleifen", um das ordentlich hinzukriegen. ICH würde mir das alles im Baumarkt komplett zuschneiden lassen, die machen AFAIK auch runde Löcher, was dann halt ein paar Euro kostet (der normale Zuschnitt von Brettern ist idR kostenlos). Wenn man für "innen" was sägen muss, ist das natürlich nicht so tragisch, oder wenn man zB "hinten" eine Öffnung für die Anschlüsse usw. machen muss. UNd das eigentliche Zusammenbauen ist dann echt nicht schwer.


 
Ja wenn du natürlich ne grüne Bosch hast, dann solltest du mal meine blaue mit nem gescheiten Blatt leihen .

Aber es ist gar nicht notwendig, dass das Loch fürs Chassis kreisrund wird. Der Korbrand des Chassis, in dem die Verschraubung gemacht wird deckt das Loch ja ab, so dass es nicht weiter tragisch ist, wenn man da nur ein Vieleck geschafft hat! Gleiches gilt für einen evtl. benötigtes Loch um das Subwoofermodul zu montieren.

Wichtiger ist, dass man luftdicht verleimt. Das Gehäuse muss absolut dicht sein, was aber eigentlich auch kein Kunststück ist. 

Wenn man sich den Zuschnitt vom Baumarkt holt, dann würde ich auf alle Fälle darauf bestehen vor Ort nachzumessen und bei untragbaren Abweichungen das Holz nicht mitnehmen geschweige denn bezahlen. Wenn man den Zuschnitt und den Zweck vorher mit dem Mitarbeiter durchspricht, dann sollte das aber klappen. Wichtiger als absolute Maßtreue ist dabei, dass die Teile auch zusammenpassen und keine Spalte entstehen - das sollte man halt vorher klar machen!



Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich hab zwar noch keine Boxen selber gemacht, aber zB mein TV-Rack, siehe Bild.


 
Schöne Arbeit!


----------



## Sesambrötchen (1. März 2013)

*AW: Suche 5.1 AVR bis ca. 200€*

Super, dann hab ich alles hier, was man so an Werkzeug benötigt.
Ich denke mal das wird wohl klappen mit den Löchern. 

Strassacker, Komponenten: Lautsprecher, Frequenzweichen, Bauelemente

Nur wenn ich mir mal die maße von diesem Bausatz anschaue "Maße (HxBxT): 54,4 x 34,4 x 44,4 cm"
Kann man den auch kleiner Bauen, oder braucht der das Volumen, um richtig wirken zu können?

Und dein TV-Rack sieht echt gut aus 

Wie macht man eigentlich die Zitate mit "Zitat von ***** "


----------



## soth (1. März 2013)

*AW: Suche 5.1 AVR bis ca. 200€*

Nein, kleiner bauen ist nicht möglich.
Das Volumen ist vorgegeben.

Zitate macht man mit <QUOTE=Benutzername>Text</QUOTE> (< durch [ und > durch ] ersetzen) oder über den Zitieren-Button.


----------



## Bier (1. März 2013)

*AW: Suche 5.1 AVR bis ca. 200€*

Du könntest die Dimensionen aber verändern.
Hauptsache am Ende kommt in etwa (auf 1 oder 2 Liter kommts nicht an) das gleiche Volumen raus.


----------



## Zappaesk (1. März 2013)

Wenn du was kleineres brauchst, dann kann ich nochmal schauen ob ich was finde.

Edit sagt ja, ich find was:
- http://lautsprechershop.de/index_hifi_de.htm?http://lautsprechershop.de/hifi/microcube.htm
- http://lautsprechershop.de/index_hifi_de.htm?http://lautsprechershop.de/hifi/sub10brhp.htm
- http://lautsprechershop.de/index_hifi_de.htm?http://lautsprechershop.de/hifi/ct233.htm

- http://lautsprechershop.de/index_hifi_de.htm?http://lautsprechershop.de/hifi/ct198.htm -> nicht klein aber sehr flach und TML Bauweise!

Der Beste aus der Reihe wird vermutlich der ct198 sein. Generell kann man sagen, dass die kleinen Subs nicht so pegelfest sind als die zuerst vorgeschlagenen, wobei das immer relativ zu sehen ist. Ob du es besonders laut brauchst kannst nur du entscheiden, richtig Krach machen kann man mit den Dingern sicherlich trotzdem!

Als von mir sehr geschätzter Subwoofer kannst du auch mal nach dem Versacube Bausatz googeln. Der ist recht günstig, sehr präzise da geschlossen aufgebaut und modular erweiterbar. Hochinteressant wie ich finde, dazu recht kompakt. Es gibt im Netz den kompletten Bericht aus der Klang + Ton, da steht viel interessantes drin.


----------



## Sesambrötchen (1. März 2013)

*AW: Suche 5.1 AVR bis ca. 200€*

Da ich derzeit noch im Hotel Mama wohne ( als armer Studierender ), hab ich nicht übermäßig viel platz hier.
Nächstes Jahr, wenn ich umziehe, hätte ich kein Problem mit einem größeren Sub. 

Man kann diese Bausätze doch warscheinlich in einzelnen Teilen kaufen, kann ich dann nicht einfach erstmal ein Verstärkermodul nehmen, und das in meinen vorhandenen Sub integrieren?
Dann könnte ich doch im nachhinein die Restlichen teile dazukaufen, und mir einen richtigen Sub bauen...

Kann man die Baupläne auch seperat erwerben (oder irgendwo Kostenlos ansehen) ?

Ich weiß nicht ob sich das lohnt jetzt einen kleinen zu Kaufen, und in 1 1/2 Jahren wieder einen größeren.
Es sei denn die kleineren haben im ansatz so viel Leistung, und guten Klang wie die großen, dann würde ich natürlich auch jetzt einen Kleineren nehmen.


----------



## Zappaesk (1. März 2013)

*AW: Suche 5.1 AVR bis ca. 200€*

Du kannst ein Modul natürlich einzeln kaufen und dann irgendwann den Rest. So kannst du an deinem vorhandenen Sub rumbasteln und wenns nicht wird auch direkt den Rest dazu nehmen. 

Baupläne kann man z.T. bei den Vertrieben der Teile beziehen (z.B. Mivoc, Intertechnik oder Visaton) oder man kann sich z.B. die Klang+Ton als pdf runterziehen (kostet ne Kleinigkeit) und da den Bauplan und den Bericht nachlesen. Die HobbyHifi als 2. große DIY Zeitung kann man nachbestellen und dann ebenfalls detailliert nachlesen. Wenn du Teile zu nem Sub kaufst und ein vorhandenes Verstärkermodul dazu, dann kannst du aber auch bei der Bestellung angeben, dass du kein Modul brauchst. Alles kein Thema.

Zum Thema klein/groß: Die Größe ist nicht das entscheidende Argument bei nem Subwoofer. Die sagt weder über die Qualität, noch über den Tiefgang etwas aus. Ggf. lässt sich über die Lautstärke eine Aussage treffen. Die max. erreichbare Lautstärke hängt zwar nicht direkt mit der Größe zusammen (da spielt neben der Membranfläche vor allem der Hub, die Bauweise (geschlossen, Bassreflex, Transmissionslinie, Dipol, Horn...) und in kleinem Maße auch die Leistung mit rein), aber ein Sub mit nem 15" Chassis spielt normalerweise trotzdem lauter als ein 8" Subwoofer. Wobei man sicherlich in einem normalen Raum mit einem z.B. 10" oder 12" ganz gut aufgestellt ist. 

Was aber sicherlich nie gehen wird ist klein, tief und laut. Da setzt dann die Physik die Grenzen!

Eine interessante Möglichkeit wäre jetzt einen kleinen zu bauen und dann später einfach noch einen dazu. Damit hat man Vorteile bzgl. der Raumanregung und es klingt meist sauberer. Die Versacubes bieten sich sicherlich für sowas an, zumal die Erweiterung spottbillig ist. Andere gehen aber natürlich auch. Nachteil an der Sache ist, dass man natürlich nicht sagen kann ob es die für den weiteren Subwoofer die Teile noch in 1,5 Jahren gibt...


----------



## Sesambrötchen (2. März 2013)

*AW: Suche 5.1 AVR bis ca. 200€*

Also die drei hier sprechen mich am meisten an, wobei ich aber zu den Cubes Tendiere.

Sub 10 BRHP
Strassacker, Komponenten: Lautsprecher, Frequenzweichen, Bauelemente

Micro Cube
Strassacker, Komponenten: Lautsprecher, Frequenzweichen, Bauelemente

und Versacube
Strassacker, Komponenten: Lautsprecher, Frequenzweichen, Bauelemente

Welcher von den dreien wäre denn zu Empfehlen?
Und was bewirken denn die anderen Elkos, z.B. beim Micro Cube High End?

Also sonderlich laut muss der Sub nicht umbedingt sein, muss damit keine Halle beschallen, und die Nachbarn möchten sicherlich nicht meine Filme mithören.


----------



## Zappaesk (2. März 2013)

*AW: Suche 5.1 AVR bis ca. 200€*

Die Gehäuse des Micro Cube und des Sub10 BRHP sind eigentlich zu klein. Das Ganze jetzt physikalisch zu begründen dürfte etwas zu weit führen und ich müsste um es 100% richtig zu erklären auch nochmal kurz ins Physikbuch schauen. Das ist aber auch gar nicht so wichtig, interessant ist nur, dass ein zu kleines Gehäuse zu einer Überhöhung im Bass und einer recht unbefriedigenden Tiefbassausbeute führt. Der Kondensator fungiert als Hochpass, der zum Einen den Frequenzgangbuckel einebnet und zum Anderen die untere Grenzfrequenz auf das Niveau absenkt, das auch bei korrekter Gehäusedimensionierung zu erreichen wäre.

Jetzt wirst du vlt. fragen warum man das nicht generell macht, weil ein kleines Gehäuse ist ja erst mal nicht schlecht?! Aber wie eigentlich immer gibt es hierbei einen Pferdefuß. Das kleine Gehäuse erkauft man sich mit einem etwas unpräziseren Bass. Je nach Priosisierung kann man aber sehr gut damit leben.

Soweit ich das beurteilen kann - ohne natürlich jemals einen vergleich dieser drei Subwoofer gehört zu haben. Sollte der Versacube der präziseste aber vermutlich auch der leiseste sein. Dafür kann man ihn ja auch für kleines Geld erweitern und Pegelmäßig auf das Niveau heben was man will. Der Sub 10 BRHP sollte im Gegenzug der lauteste und vermutlich der unpräziseste sein und der Micro Cube ein guter Kompromiss dazwischen, wobei man lautstärkemäßig da sicher auch keine Bäume raus reißen kann er kann aber zudem mit dem hochwertigsten Chassis punkten.

Edit: Wobei ich gerade sehe, dass der Micro Cube ja auch das kleinste der Chassis hat. Von daher würde ich mich korrigieren indem ich sage, der Cube ist leiser als der Versacube!

Im Prinzip machst du aber mit keinem dieser Subs einen Fehler!


----------



## Sesambrötchen (3. März 2013)

*AW: Suche 5.1 AVR bis ca. 200€*

Ich werde dann wohl den Micro Cube nehmen. 
Lohnt sich denn der Aufpreis für den Micro Cube HighEnd?

Kann ich den Sub dann einfach mit einem Y-Kabel am Receiver anschließen, oder brauche ich noch was anderes dafür.

Wird jetzt aber auch höchste Zeit, dass ich nen Sub bekomme.
Receiver hab ich angeschlossen und naja, man merkt schon, dass der Bass fehlt


----------



## Zappaesk (3. März 2013)

*AW: Suche 5.1 AVR bis ca. 200€*

Du brauchst einfach ein normales Cinchkabel um den Sub anzuschließen.

Ob sich der Mehrpreis für die hochwertigeren Kondensatoren lohnt kann ich dir leider nicht beantworten. Wenn dir der Mehrpreis weh tut, dann nimm die normale Version.

Mir ist noch ne Alternative eingefallen: Strassacker, Komponenten: Lautsprecher, Frequenzweichen, Bauelemente
Will dich aber nicht weiter verunsichern, nimm den Micro Cube und werde glücklich damit!


----------



## Sesambrötchen (3. März 2013)

*AW: Suche 5.1 AVR bis ca. 200€*

AM receiver hab ich doch nur einen ausgang für den Sub, kein Chinch, sieht eher Coaxial aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			
				Zappaesk schrieb:
			
		

> Will dich aber nicht weiter verunsichern, nimm den Micro Cube und werde glücklich damit!



Den werd ich jetzt auch nehmen.


----------



## Zappaesk (3. März 2013)

*AW: Suche 5.1 AVR bis ca. 200€*

Du brauchst ja auch nur einen Ausgang, der Sub wird ja Mono angesteuert. 

Und ja, das ist ein Cinchausgang und koaxial ist er auch, wie immer.


----------



## Sesambrötchen (3. März 2013)

*AW: Suche 5.1 AVR bis ca. 200€*

Achja -.-"  iwie hab ich heute den Kopf noch nicht ganz eingeschaltet

Werd mir dann denn Bausatz bestellen und mein Glück beim basteln versuchen.

Vielen dank für die Hilfe


----------



## Sesambrötchen (20. März 2013)

*AW: Suche 5.1 AVR bis ca. 200€*

Hey Ho,
hab endlich meinen DIY-Sub fertiggestellt.
Ich muss schon sagen, der Zusammenbau war wirklich nicht schwer, und klingen tut er auch richtig gut!

Hier mal ein paar Bilder, falls es jemanden interresiert




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zappaesk (20. März 2013)

*AW: Suche 5.1 AVR bis ca. 200€*

Glückwunsch!


----------



## Anoy (21. März 2013)

*AW: Suche 5.1 AVR bis ca. 200€*

hihooooo


Also den Sony STR reciever habe ich den 7.1 bin vom teuren denon auf den billigen gegangen weil ich das gleiche klangbild habe wie mitn teuren 2 optionen wenniger zwar zum einstellen die aber total überflüssig meiner meinung sind deswegen verstehe ich manche kommentare nicht über den sony...... aber jeder hat seine andere meinung dazu......... der suboffer sieht schick aus ))


----------

